# Southern Ireland Ferry



## DJMotorhomer (Apr 15, 2010)

Its our 30th wedding anniversary in June so as a surprise I have looked at the ferry Holyhead or Liverpool to Dublin for 10 days. I nearly collapsed when the price of between £408 and £490 popped up for just 2 adults with a 7 mtr van in June, is that correct !!!

Dave


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

DJMotorhomer said:


> Its our 30th wedding anniversary in June so as a surprise I have looked at the ferry Holyhead or Liverpool to Dublin for 10 days. I nearly collapsed when the price of between £408 and £490 popped up for just 2 adults with a 7 mtr van in June, is that correct !!!
> 
> Dave


YES :surprise::surprise::surprise: i think you find P&O the cheapest from Liverpool if things are back to normal as cheap or cheaper to fly rent a car and static caravan


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Always has been an expensive bit of water.
May well change and get cheaper to attract traffic given the loss of landbridge commercial traffic, however more likely they’ll drop the frequency.

Terry


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

The only bonus its in the common travel area CTA so no 90 day rule


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Nearly as expensive as the Solent


----------



## nicholsong (May 26, 2009)

I wonder how much they will charge for a MH on the route to ROI from Dunkirk if it ever gets going, and takes private vehicles. 



Anyone got any news? Is it DFDS that is proposing to operate the route?


Geoff


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Think all ferry prices have gone up this year . Our trip Rosslare to Cherbourg is usually around £450 return ( Aug/Oct) , this year it is £660.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

nicholsong said:


> I wonder how much they will charge for a MH on the route to ROI from Dunkirk if it ever gets going, and takes private vehicles.
> 
> Anyone got any news? Is it DFDS that is proposing to operate the route?
> 
> Geoff


Check this out....
https://www.niferry.co.uk/dfds-confirms-new-direct-ferry-route-to-ireland/?amp


----------



## bilbaoman (Jun 17, 2016)

nicholsong said:


> I wonder how much they will charge for a MH on the route to ROI from Dunkirk if it ever gets going, and takes private vehicles.
> 
> Anyone got any news? Is it DFDS that is proposing to operate the route?
> 
> Geoff


I suspect it will more than you or i would pay just got a quote for Bari Patras out early jul back sept 267 pounds camping on board 18 hour trip thats 30 pound less than i paid in 2018:laugh::laugh:


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Our 2019 April to October o/p price £483.
Stena, Rosslare/Cherbourg return. Tri-axle Arapaho.

Will look next time at Brittany Ferry direct Rosslare to Northern Spain.

Terry


----------



## kabundi (Feb 14, 2011)

nicholsong said:


> I wonder how much they will charge for a MH on the route to ROI from Dunkirk if it ever gets going, and takes private vehicles.
> 
> Anyone got any news? Is it DFDS that is proposing to operate the route?
> 
> Geoff


DFDS are operating with 3 different vessels, 2 of these are freight only with very limited passenger and cabin accommodation. The third vessel has passenger accommodation, more cabins and car space. At present it is limited to freight only, however it is suggested they may take passengers. Journey time is c24 hours with a total of 6 return sailings per week.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

*Ferry change*


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

Deleted


----------



## Glandwr (Jun 12, 2006)

Amazing prices! I've just checked I paid 302 euro for a 36hr (with double cabin) ferry for an 8mtr 6tonne van from Patras to Venice with all meals included! That was 2017


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

dghr272 said:


> Liar in Chief caught at it again, he's really not even a competent liar.
> 
> 
> __ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/1349785995923894272
> Terry


That needs to be on the brexit thread please Terry.


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

erneboy said:


> That needs to be on the brexit thread please Terry.


Sorry Alan my phone has developed a glitch posted here for some reason, can sort it now on iPad.

Terry


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Does anyone else use these

https://www.seatruckferries.com/


----------

